# upper stomach spasms



## CindyL (Feb 8, 2001)

Does anyone ever have upper stomach spasms? I don't have pain but every now and then I can feel something in my upper abdomen do a flip flop! I'm assuming a spasm? I also feel constantly hungy and want to rub my tummy alot to make it feel better? Was diagnosed a year ago with IBS--never felt the spasms before am a little scared this is something else. ANY help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2001)

What's the difference between spasm and pain? I define the spasm as very bad pain, anybody agree?


----------



## CindyL (Feb 8, 2001)

Maybe what I am experiencing is not a spasm. I guess that's what I was wondering. It feels like something is twisting around in there?!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You say spasm, I say cramping. Don't think it matters. But I do get painful sensations & not so painful sensations in the area you described. I mentioned it to my Doc, he said that is the general area of the "Transverse Colon". So His guess was just another lovely symptom of this IBS. Any sudden onset pain that doesn't let up should be checked by a Dr. though. But it sounds to me that you are not having pain, so maybe its just peristalsis taking place. If you have time read some descriptions of IBS. (You can do a search here or on the web.) I believe you will come across the statement that people with IBS seem to be much more sensitive to the goings on of digestion. Hope this helps.







BQ


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2001)

Cindy,I know exactly what you are talking about! For me, it starts out feeling like a pressure, then it just twists around up there. It never really hurts, but it's a strange sensation. My doctor has done an x-ray, sonogram and upper GI and has come to the conclusion that it's IBS. She put me on Prilosec 3 weeks ago (I also had incredible belching) and it has worked wonders. I've been increasing my fiber as well and these spasms seem to be slowly decreasing. I guess we have one of those stomachs that literally gets "tied in knots"







Take care,Vicky


----------



## CindyL (Feb 8, 2001)

VickyD & BQ, Thank you so much for your input. It helps to know I'm not going crazy. I started taking librax again and it seems to be helping. I will try fiber though I don't really like taking the librax. Thanks again so much. Vicky--those are my exact symptoms!


----------

